# Best app?



## worf (Feb 15, 2016)

Is there any kind of consensus on which platform is best? Looking more for lack of hassle than maximizing profit. Thanks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

depends what you want to deliver

maybe Roadie


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

worf said:


> Is there any kind of consensus on which platform is best? Looking more for lack of hassle than maximizing profit. Thanks.


Hi :smiles:

That depends on your market. I'd try them all, in your case.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

worf said:


> Is there any kind of consensus on which platform is best? Looking more for lack of hassle than maximizing profit. Thanks.


If profit isn't that important than probably go with UE. No scheduling required and you never have to place/pay for orders. Easily the best user friendly app too. If you're lucky maybe your area gives out good promotions


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Running multiple apps at the same time is your best bet.


----------



## shadolanie (Aug 29, 2016)

I've tried 3 so far. None of them are really any fun. 
1. Postmates is very slow. Online for 5 hours and I got 7 requests. Of those 7, 3 tipped. I did enjoy that they weren't all food. I had one Apple Store pick up (no tip).
2. DoorDash is definitely busier, but I had what is probably a one-off experience that made my first night a bust (haven't tried again). Whether the customer put their address in wrong, or DD did, it sent me 20 miles out of the way..so that's 40 miles and countless minutes wasted that I was absolutely not compensated for even after chatting up the DD folks and sending a nastygram. And the dude's food was probably cold. I didn't care at that point.
3. Uber Eats is in the middle, but I'm more familiar with the app and every customer has tipped me so far. I live in a tourist town and parking at the more popular places is crazy or non existent...and delivering to hotels is not fun, either. But that's geography. I could drive down the street and not have to deal with that.
4. Instacart - waiting on my goodies to come in and i'll report back on that one.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Welcome! 

Try the Indeed app where you can find a job with set pay. With these apps, the longer you drive, the more hours you work but for less pay.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

worf said:


> Looking more for lack of hassle than maximizing profit.


If you don't care about making money and are just looking to minimize hassle, then I recommend Uber Eats. They have the best, easiest-to-use app of any of the delivery apps (that I have used), and things tend to run like clockwork when I am on an Uber Eats run. I get to the restaurant, I walk in, the order is ready, and drive it to the customer, and drop it off.......the way things should run.

The only real drawback to Uber Eats is that the pay sucks, but if that is not your priority (and I don't know why it wouldn't be) then that is the one that I recommend.


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

Whatever you do stay away from Postmates


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

What u have in mind? Free food? Work less pay more? Work hard pay more? Be little more specifics about it, then I might be able to help.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

worf said:


> Is there any kind of consensus on which platform is best? Looking more for lack of hassle than maximizing profit. Thanks.


I'm considering ROADIE. Am trying to find a Roadie Driver discussion forum. Some couriers make really good money driving 100 miles to drop off an "item", and picking up one in that location, and bringing it back to close to your starting point.

I see at the Roadie website, they do have long-distance runs available, but I wanted to see what their drivers have to say.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

From best to worst imo:
1) GrubHub

2)Caviar
3)DoorDash 
4) UberEats

2-4 isn’t even on the top of my list.

DD and UE seem to have plenty customers who expects us drivers to deliver their food to them for free. I haven’t work for UberEats for a long time, because simply Uber’s gonna Oob.

I recognize some UE customers using DD. At least in DD, I have a clue on how I’m going to die while UE is unpredictable. 

GH and Cav is alright to decent if you temporarily need money for needs/necessities. I don’t really hold Cav in high regards.

I’m not interested in signing up for Postmates.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Some couriers make really good money driving 100 miles to drop off an "item", and picking up one in that location, and bringing it back to close to your starting point.


"Item?" What are you picking up and dropping off?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> "Item?" What are you picking up and dropping off?


Drugs lol


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

1) Grubhub - only a month in but the best i have done so far. (you can sign up for blocks of time which kicks in a minnium pay for hour and gives your priorty on orders over people just signed into deliver. Weekly Pay on Thursday)
2) Uber Eats - was great until about a month ago and they dropped pay to match Door Dash(work when ever you want cash out upto 5 times a day)
3) DoorDash - Don't trust them and you have to schedule or do blocks when you go on. (weekly pay on Tuesday)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I'm considering ROADIE. Am trying to find a Roadie Driver discussion forum. Some couriers make really good money driving 100 miles to drop off an "item", and picking up one in that location, and bringing it back to close to your starting point.
> 
> I see at the Roadie website, they do have long-distance runs available, but I wanted to see what their drivers have to say.


I have done some Roadie but mainly luggage runs from airlines it's ok but doesnt pay a whole bunch

If you have dispatch it in your city that's a better option

https://www.dispatchit.com/


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> I have done some Roadie but mainly luggage runs from airlines it's ok but doesnt pay a whole bunch


I can't see how the airport luggage deliveries are worthwhile. You have to drive to the airport, park, walk into the airport to get the luggage, take a picture of the luggage, and then reverse it all. For what they pay, it just doesn't seem worth it. It's like a bad Uber EATS delivery, but worse.

The only way that I would consider an airport luggage delivery is if I was flying home from somewhere and was already at the airport. Then it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Best app? I like my Netflix app.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I can't see how the airport luggage deliveries are worthwhile. You have to drive to the airport, park, walk into the airport to get the luggage, take a picture of the luggage, and then reverse it all. For what they pay, it just doesn't seem worth it. It's like a bad Uber EATS delivery, but worse.
> 
> The only way that I would consider an airport luggage delivery is if I was flying home from somewhere and was already at the airport. Then it kind of makes sense.


or if you had other deliveries going same direction


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> If you have dispatch it in your city that's a better option


Hmmmm.........this is from their FAQ. I don't think I like the sound of that.



Dispatch It FAQ said:


> *10. Why is my account balance negative?*
> 
> We do our best to get everything right the first time, however in the world of B2B delivery there are a lot of moving pieces that can affect each other. This means sometimes we need to make adjustments to orders and on occasion these adjustments can take the driver's pay down.
> 
> ...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Hmmmm.........this is from their FAQ. I don't think I like the sound of that.


never been in negative never had a reversal but less drivers the better


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> but less drivers the better


So why are you advertising it?? 
So more drivers can sign up?? lol


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> So why are you advertising it??
> So more drivers can sign up?? lol


wasnt advertising it lol just suggesting it


----------



## worf (Feb 15, 2016)

Why wouldn't profit be my motivation? Because I get disability. For a mental condition that is exacerbated by stress. That should also serve to explain the minimization of hassle.

Thanks to everyone who participated. I learned a lot reading this thread. I may end up looking into Roadies - I had some success/fun undercutting Uber with long-distance; driving int'l students to bigger airports from a rural university. I also like to drive and have some experience with "items." In fact, i call my Prius the "Millennium Pigeon."

Fly casual!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If you don't care about making money and are just looking to minimize hassle, then I recommend Uber Eats. They have the best, easiest-to-use app of any of the delivery apps (that I have used), and things tend to run like clockwork when I am on an Uber Eats run. I get to the restaurant, I walk in, the order is ready, and drive it to the customer, and drop it off.......the way things should run.
> 
> The only real drawback to Uber Eats is that the pay sucks, but if that is not your priority (and I don't know why it wouldn't be) then that is the one that I recommend.


Yes, I love the way the GPS is integrated into the UE app, and after a few glitches last year (and tons when I was delivering humans) it's been flawless for quite a while. The _only_ thing I don't prefer over the other apps is that you can't access other pages in the app when you are on an active delivery.



Rockocubs said:


> 1) Grubhub - only a month in but the best i have done so far. (you can sign up for blocks of time which kicks in a minnium pay for hour and gives your priorty on orders over people just signed into deliver. Weekly Pay on Thursday)
> 2) Uber Eats - was great until about a month ago and they dropped pay to match Door Dash(work when ever you want cash out upto 5 times a day)
> 3) DoorDash - Don't trust them and you have to schedule or do blocks when you go on. (weekly pay on Tuesday)


FWIW, after almost a year, I haven't noticed any difference in GH whether I'm on a block or not. When it's busy, it's busy. When it's not, it's not. I've had $20-$30 deliveries off block, and I've had a few Saturday nights with nothing but $5-$6 Taco Bell and Burger King orders while on a block


----------



## worf (Feb 15, 2016)

My major problem with food delivery is that we have a vibrant, walkable downtown with many excellent restaurants. There's plenty of parking for customers in garages and lots, but to pull over and grab something quick... 

If it keeps me near home in the suburbs, where there's bound to be parking lots, I'm good - even have a handicapped placard - but downtown is only two miles, so I could see UE making me make a run there.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

worf said:


> ...but downtown is only two miles, so I could see UE making me make a run there.


They can't make you make a run anywhere that you don't want to go. If they send you a pickup request for a restaurant that is downtown, then you hit "DECLINE."

It is the same situation for me here. Our downtown area is designed to be walked. There are certain times when it is impossible to find parking and thus makes it impossible to make a quick pickup. If I get a ping to a restaurant in the downtown area at one of those times, then I decline it. Now, if the issue is having to drop off in that area, then there is no solution to that. Sometimes you get those, and you just have to deal with it.

For me, there are wide swaths of territory that are unworkable during the summer. I live in a beach town, so during the summer it is a popular tourist destination with absolutely no convenient parking available. During the summer, I refuse to work Uber Eats because they don't show you the dropoff location. Not only can I not take pickups in the downtown area during the summer, but I also can't drop off anywhere that is within a quarter mile of the beach due to parking issues. So during the summer, I work GrubHub only when I am close to the beach (because GrubHub shows you pickup and dropoff locations) and if I end up far enough away from the beach in the course of doing deliveries that I know I won't get a dropoff close to the beach then I will turn on Uber and do both.


----------



## worf (Feb 15, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They can't make you make a run anywhere that you don't want to go. If they send you a pickup request for a restaurant that is downtown, then you hit "DECLINE."
> 
> It is the same situation for me here. Our downtown area is designed to be walked. There are certain times when it is impossible to find parking and thus makes it impossible to make a quick pickup. If I get a ping to a restaurant in the downtown area at one of those times, then I decline it. Now, if the issue is having to drop off in that area, then there is no solution to that. Sometimes you get those, and you just have to deal with it.
> 
> For me, there are wide swaths of territory that are unworkable during the summer. I live in a beach town, so during the summer it is a popular tourist destination with absolutely no convenient parking available. During the summer, I refuse to work Uber Eats because they don't show you the dropoff location. Not only can I not take pickups in the downtown area during the summer, but I also can't drop off anywhere that is within a quarter mile of the beach due to parking issues. So during the summer, I work GrubHub only when I am close to the beach (because GrubHub shows you pickup and dropoff locations) and if I end up far enough away from the beach in the course of doing deliveries that I know I won't get a dropoff close to the beach then I will turn on Uber and do both.


Yeah, same kinda deal here - Big Ten college town. So they don't require a 80% acceptance rate like with riders?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Delivering in downtown areas like hotels where is definitely no parking can actually be good for you because you could get free food if the customer doesn't want to come out of the 4th floor, at least with ue and now with gh if you text and call the customer a timer will start, if they don't come out after the timer is up you can complete the order and get paid. 

With dd it sucks because after the timer is up dd wants you to leave the food in a "safe place" then you can complete the order but the customer is able to give a rating which is guaranteed to be negative.

Dd also sucks because your on time delivery rate goes down if the restaurant doesn't have the food ready by the pick up time and still takes too long to have the food ready, then you're late and can't complete the order by the drop off time.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Best app? I like my Netflix app.


Wrong. Best app is cyberflix. All movies and TV shows for FREE.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> Wrong. Best app is cyberflix. All movies and TV shows for FREE.


but is it steeling?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> but is it steeling?


You mean "stealing"? Not if you are streaming it and not downloading it.


----------

